# Snow foam dissapointment



## james-r (Nov 29, 2006)

I just spent £60 on a HD foam Lance and 5l of snow foam.

I must say, Iam dissapointed with the results (although only spayed against the garden wall!)

Is it my tiny pressure washer thats to blame? Is a small Karcher 205.

Thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what foam are you using james?
tbh, some foams are better than others but it does'nt work miracle whatever one it is. its main job is to soften surface dirt, before being rinsed off. i doubt its the pressure washer as, apart from a decent flow rate and max bar pressure it should'nt matter what pressure washer is being used.


----------



## james-r (Nov 29, 2006)

this one:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HD-FOAM-LANCE...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item563b424a29

Cherry Snow foam from Rae Chem.


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

What is it that you're dissappointed about?

How much of the solution did you use?


----------



## james-r (Nov 29, 2006)

the amount of foam! it just seems 'watery'. 
That was on the most concentrated setting.

just about an inch of solution in the bottle. said 5% dilution.


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Try it on your car, the foam isn't going to hang around on a vertical surface(the wall), not all the car panels are vertical.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

have a play with the lance settings (the knob on the top is for water/ratio or thickness adjustment). don't be worried to use more foam either, try something like 300ml of foam, have a play and see what works best for you


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

james-r said:


> the amount of foam! it just seems 'watery'.
> That was on the most concentrated setting.
> 
> just about an inch of solution in the bottle. said 5% dilution.


As said above, give it a try on a car.

Also, i add a little bit of car shampoo to the mix.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

You dont need car shampoo. an inch of snow foam in the bottle and play with the settings. as Kev said one on top for amount of foam and the nozzle for spread.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Shouldnt have any problems with that foam or lance, ive got the same. Try adjusting the setting's on the lance, a inch of foam should eaily see you through 1 full foaming of a car. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RICHIE40 said:


> Shouldnt have any problems with that foam or lance, ive got the same. Try adjusting the setting's on the lance, *a inch of foam should eaily see you through 1 full foaming of a car*. :thumb:


agree, but if the cars very dirty a stronger mix would be better


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Taken me about 3 years to get my mix right. im using the standard snowfoam you can get from cyc or i4d or wherever really, use a very small amount in the bottle, maybe 1cm, and the rest hot water from the tap. I have the old snowlance, not the HD, and use half power setting. Clings to the car for agers that way. Its fairly watery this way but it doesnt strip wax, and it cleans as id expect.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

so many of these threads about


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Did you adjust all the way to + or -?


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> agree, but if the cars very dirty a stronger mix would be better


Yup i agree, i always use CG maxi suds and apc with my mix, works great.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

big ben said:


> so many of these threads about


So what is the best foam for cleaning a dirty wall?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dcj said:


> So what is the best foam for cleaning a dirty wall?


something made for the job, snow foams help with car cleaning. a strong APC mix might help on a wall though. 
when i first got my pressure washer, it made mincemeat of the 10+ years of moss and dirt on my grandparents garden patio - no chemicals needed, just the patio attachment


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

You should get a good level of foam TBH. I would try and inch of foam, top with warm water. Play about with the knob and try it on your car :thumb:


----------



## james-r (Nov 29, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Did you adjust all the way to + or -?


Yes all the way to +


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

i was the same at 1st 2nd go a lot better 3rd well pleased with the result just have a mess with the settings i happy with it now 

Steve


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

james-r said:


> Yes all the way to +


Go all the way to - and see what happens....I suspect more air will be drawn into your lance this way giving you the thick foam you desire...hopefully:thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> something made for the job, snow foams help with car cleaning. a strong APC mix might help on a wall though.
> when i first got my pressure washer, it made mincemeat of the 10+ years of moss and dirt on my grandparents garden patio - no chemicals needed, just the patio attachment


You take this way too seriously!


----------



## rs200boy (Apr 28, 2009)

i had same problem but my karcher has the usual leak from the pumps
and wasnt getting full pressure chucked it and bought another washer and it foams like hell now


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

dcj said:


> So what is the best foam for cleaning a dirty wall?


i would say go to a builders yard would reckon they would have more idea.and haveing a guess would say brick acid


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

chrisc said:


> i would say go to a builders yard would reckon they would have more idea.and haveing a guess would say brick acid


See post 22!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

dcj said:


> See post 22!


and your point is


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

james-r said:


> Yes all the way to +


Knock it back a full turn towards zero. Sometimes the foam starts to diminish when fully turned to +


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

james-r said:


> I just spent £60 on a HD foam Lance and 5l of snow foam.
> 
> I must say, Iam dissapointed with the results (although only spayed against the garden wall!)
> 
> ...


Have been here before I had exactly the same experience a few months back when I got my first snow foam gun, then realised that the more you turn the dial to - the thicker the foam gets. So if you're all the way at + it was v watery. Whizz it all the way round to - and hopefully you'll have a snow man!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dcj said:


> You take this way too seriously!


and? why ask a question if you don't want an answer?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> and your point is


what I'm wondering too..


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

It was a joke guys...

Someone posted saying there were loads of threads like this, but this thread was actually about it not working very well on a wall.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Gillen said:


> It was a joke guys...
> 
> Someone posted saying there were loads of threads like this, but this thread was actually about it not working very well on a wall.


Thankyou!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

To the op and to put it back on track, this whole thing that an inch of foam is enough is fantasy. For instance I use a foam far stronger than the stuff the op uses and I use up to 500mls depending on condition of the car. 

To the op, if it's one of the PH Neutal foams what in even more, as they will have even less bite.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

PH Neutral Foam - 'as useful as cold water'


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> PH Neutral Foam - 'as useful as cold water'


It has to be as the only thing that can be guaranteed to be ph neutral is distilled water.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

james-r said:


> this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HD-FOAM-LANCE...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item563b424a29
> 
> Cherry Snow foam from Rae Chem.


I have that foam. Because I had some other to use up I have not tried it yet. I will give it a try asap and let you know if it is as good. Will have to wait until my adapter for the PW arrives but watch this space.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> It has to be as the only thing that can be guaranteed to be ph neutral is distilled water.


With PH Neutral I found the only 'cleaning' factor in it to be the weight of the foam.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> With PH Neutral I found the only 'cleaning' factor in it to be the weight of the foam.


Exactly... :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

shine247 said:


> I have that foam. Because I had some other to use up I have not tried it yet. I will give it a try asap and let you know if it is as good. Will have to wait until my adapter for the PW arrives but watch this space.


Now had chance to try the foam, I found it just as good as my other foam if not better. About 30ml in the litre bottle with a couple of shots of shampoo, filled two thirds with water. Long lasting foam everywhere.


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

I've had great success with no dedicated snow foams. 60ml's of CG's CWC or CWG and I get really great foam from the small Karcher K2.9


----------



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

james-r said:


> Yes all the way to +


:wall:

Surely anyone with a sight bit or IQ would think "right im all the way to + and its watery, I wonder what will happen if i turn it all the way to -?" :speechles


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

Lazy_boyo said:


> :wall:
> 
> Surely anyone with a sight bit or IQ would think "right im all the way to + and its watery, I wonder what will happen if i turn it all the way to -?" :speechles


Try it half way ?

No problems with my lance

Ste


----------



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

iv just ordered mine ste, and 25litres of snow foam to keep me goin cant wait to get it, u put any of saturdays techniques into practise yet?


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lazy_boyo said:


> iv just ordered mine ste, and 25litres of snow foam to keep me goin cant wait to get it, u put any of saturdays techniques into practise yet?


I can see a foamtastic weekend coming.....:wave:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

All the way to the minus and you get a really thick clingy foam :thumb:


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

I've just used my snow foam lance for the first time tonight with the new coloured snow foam, but it didn't seem to foam up or cling to the car very well at all.

I only put just over 1/4in of foam in as instructed by Mark. Should I put more foam in? I was also thinking I could add some G101 in, say 1/2in or so?

My pressure washer is only a very small Karscher one I borrow off my parents, and it has a leak and pulses too so probably isn't the best.

So what's the best way for me to get it foaming nice and thick?


----------



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

Yoghurtman said:


> I can see a foamtastic weekend coming.....:wave:


iv always used it through a karcher foam bottle, so i cant wait to get my mitts on the proper lance, im gonna feel like a ghostbuster :detailer:


----------



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

JordanTypeR said:


> I've just used my snow foam lance for the first time tonight with the new coloured snow foam, but it didn't seem to foam up or cling to the car very well at all.
> 
> I only put just over 1/4in of foam in as instructed by Mark. Should I put more foam in? I was also thinking I could add some G101 in, say 1/2in or so?
> 
> ...


was the nozzle twisted right across to (-) like sugested


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

Lazy_boyo said:


> iv just ordered mine ste, and 25litres of snow foam to keep me goin cant wait to get it, u put any of saturdays techniques into practise yet?


Not yet mate but looking forward to selling me Karcher well its sold and getting a petrol washer just waiting on a pm for the silverlin for sale on here so fingers crossed

Ste


----------



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

icemanste said:


> Not yet mate but looking forward to selling me Karcher well its sold and getting a petrol washer just waiting on a pm for the silverlin for sale on here so fingers crossed
> 
> Ste


wen i got home and looked out my rotary its a silverline :thumb: im just waitin form menzerna polish then ill be havin a crack, be sure to get pics up once youv detailed the motor mate.


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

Lazy_boyo said:


> wen i got home and looked out my rotary its a silverline :thumb: im just waitin form menzerna polish then ill be havin a crack, be sure to get pics up once youv detailed the motor mate.


Looking forward to it getting a few scrap doors to work on 1st just to be sure cant wait all good fun soon as i have some pics will post keep me updated

Ste


----------

